# Enter serial number, click finish, and lightroom just closes. :(



## pictaker9 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a serial number that I purchased. I thought you could install it on both a desktop computer and a laptop. It works fine on my desktop. When I tried to put it on my laptop, I enter the code, click next and wether I enter registration info or not and click finish, Lightroom just closes and when you try to open it again it goes back to the "you have 0 days left on your trial, purchase or buy" window. First I completely uninstalled Lightroom and re-downloaded it. Got the same thing. So then I figured it was because I couldn't download it on my laptop so I got ANOTHER copy from from the school I teach at. Its doing the same thing!?! What gives? I just want to use Lightroom on my laptop! Please help! THANKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have also tried checking the permissions, checked to make sure I was in an admin account and tried doing what this article said.  http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/401/kb401346.html  ..... still no luck.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  Was this an upgrade license or a full License?  If it is an upgrade license, LR looks to find a valid license for prior the full version.  If it fails to find this then it should ask for all prior licenses. 

Also check the Laptop for a file named  "Lightroom 3.0 Registration" in the path: "/Users/{yourUserName}/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom"  If this file is not present, LR is not registering properly and we'll n eed to look further into the cause.


----------



## pictaker9 (Feb 17, 2012)

Both numbers I tried were full licenses. I checked the path and that file is present. When I try to open it, it opens in text edit. That link I tried earlier had me delete some numbers out of there and save it again. It didn't help. Thanks for your help!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2012)

pictaker9 said:


> Both numbers I tried were full licenses. I checked the path and that file is present. When I try to open it, it opens in text edit. That link I tried earlier had me delete some numbers out of there and save it again. It didn't help. Thanks for your help!


Something to try:  Rename the file "Lightroom 3.0 Registration" forcing LR to create a new one when you register it again. It is possible that by editing the file with a text editor, it no longer conforms to the structure that LR expects.  Also,  If that does not let you open a registered LR, rename your preferences file. It should be located in "/Users/{yourUserName}/Library/Preferences" and named "com.adobe.Lightroom3.plist".  Sometimes the preference file will get corrupt too. Renaming it forces LR toy create a fresh new one on start-up.  Both of these files are plain text files and can be viewed with any ASCII text editor.


----------



## pictaker9 (Feb 17, 2012)

Renamed both files you suggested. It made new ones when I tried to open LR again it did the same ol, put in a serial number, so I did, then it closes. Thank you again so much for helping me Cletus.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I'm fresh out of ideas.  If I understand, your LR install on the Laptop runs as a 30 day trial but will immediately close if you supply it with a valid registration and you have tried this with two separate valid LR 3.x registration serial numbers? 

Perhaps some additional experienced eyes can see a cause and better a solution.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 18, 2012)

You could try copying the file "Lightroom 3.0 Registration.lrreg" in folder "Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/" from your desktop to your laptop while LR is closed and see if LR starts normal.

Beat


----------



## pictaker9 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cletus: The trial is expired and Im just trying to use my serial number now. But after I type it in, Lightroom just closes and nothing else happens. Yes I've tried with two different serial numbers, both getting the green checkmark of approval after typing them in. 
Beat: Thank you, I tried that and it just did the same thing. :(

Thank you both for your help. This is driving me nuts!! I just want to be able to use my computer!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you duplicate the file named "Lightroom 3.0 Registration"and then edit the duplicate with a text editor to edit out the serial number(s) and then attach that file to a follow up post?
The result should look something like this:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>original_serial_number</key>
	<string>[COLOR=#0000ff]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]</string>
	<key>serial_number</key>
	<string>[COLOR=#0000FF]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR]</string>
	<key>uuid</key>
	<string>AE00ABBF-C0FB-4CF7-8B74-DF82709AC1B1</string>
</dict>
</plist>
```

I would like to see if there are any discrepancies  between your registration and one that works.


----------



## pictaker9 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is what mine looks like. It only had a serial number in the spot were the x's are, not in two spots like yours. Should I try to put mine in like that?


----------



## pictaker9 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just fyi, I tried to put that number in a second time above the other, like your screenshot. It didn't help. Did the same thing. Ugh I am so frustrated.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm baffled.  The reason my plist looks like it does with two S/Ns is because my 3.x license is an upgrade.  I need to also provice the 2.x license two to satisfy  Adobe's upgrade requirements.  I have no clue as to why you can't properly register the laptop.  If no one else here has any ideas, you probably should take it up with Adobe.


----------



## pictaker9 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey all. I broke down and contacted tech support. After a quick download of the newest lightroom update it now works fine. So simple. Geesh. Thanks for all your help. Just wanted to let y'all know what it was.


----------

